# How popular were you in high school?



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

As title says.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably somewhere between 'Unpopular' and 'Average'.

I was my own worst enemy -- I shut people out, and they returned the favour.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I was always popular with the bullies


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I was with the popular kids who went to parties every weekend, and such, but I wasn't chased by guys or anything. Our group was a weird mix of punks/grunge/metal kids and "kickers"(a Swedish thing during the 90's with people/ravers who wore adidas/fila/bomber jackets/buffalos etc and usually got into fights).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I was in the all guys group who discussed computer games and Star Wars all day so take a guess. I did enjoy my schooling years for the most part though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"Nobody paid me much attention"


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Everyone knew me cause of my brother.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I was pretty unpopular. Given that I was _that _guy.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Nobody pain attention to me and given how my high school was I wanted it that way.


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

Nobody paid me much attention because I hanged out with the stereotypical weird/nerdy/geeky types and I was so shy, insecure and pretty much suffered from SAD. When I did open myself up I was often ignored due to my oddities, so I often fully enclosed myself and I was pretty much a ghost lurking around the high school, waiting to relieve myself from that place I considered living hell on earth.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Where's the option for 'feared'? Pretty sure they thought I was gonna end up a school shooter.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Unpopular


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Popular. Feels like it was another life now.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't really give myself much of a chance at being popular with the general school population, given that my school days were spent drinking cider in the park with the group loosely defined as stoners, losers and drop-outs.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

It was as though i was nonexistent all throughout my high school days.
if anyone noticed me, it was usually to make fun of me.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I would have been best described as 'popular adjacent', I was among the popular kids but I was the quiet one in the back that got 0 chicks and would have pissed my pants if a girl tried to talk to me. Though I never discriminated or judged, I befriended anybody back in high school.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Never popular and not overly despised either, but recognized and known by classmates whom I held in high regard, which was good enough for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I was despised by anyone besides perhaps the sociopathic girl I hung out with. I'd say unpopular with most, average with a few.

Quite a few people thought I was on drugs.

It was so weird for me when I went to uni and there were confident, extroverted people who didn't think I was weird and weren't complete dickheads all the time. Yay for getting the **** out of high school. I wouldn't go back to that life is someone paid me any amount of money. Seriously .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raphael200 said:


> Everyone knew me cause of my brother.


Actually I got quite a lot of that too from people I didn't know in other years, he was very eccentric at the time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Probably average-unpopular

x


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

VickieKitties said:


> Where's the option for 'feared'? Pretty sure they thought I was gonna end up a school shooter.


Lol, mass shooters are rarely, if ever female.

Anyway, I was somewhat popular my last two years, because I played sports.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

I was a track star, and to a much lesser extent, soccer star, and was invited to things quite a few times. I am friendly and get along easily with people, so that helped too. I was never bullied, aside from a little bit of hazing my Freshman year.

On the other hand, I always insisted on keeping to either my small group of friends or myself due to anxiety and mostly disinterest. I was also very quiet around people I didn't know well, so I never became too popular. I willingly faded into the background usually, but I think I could've pulled off "popular" if I was into that sort of thing.

I'll go with "average".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> Well I was in the all guys group who discussed computer games and Star Wars all day so take a guess. I did enjoy my schooling years for the most part though.


Poo Brother!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

somewhat popular in high school. *tears* I miss HS.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not at all.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this pretty much summarized it


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Unpopular. A lot of people in my classes didn't know my name. I was the shy, smart girl who people only talked to when they wanted answers/to cheat off of me. ._.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

More popular than I ever felt I was, at least according to people I've talked to since then. I always felt like more of an outsider.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Invisible. I wasn't well liked either. I was an aggressive kid who wanted to be left alone.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Invisible.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

"Nobody paid me much attention." I had a few casual friends, and a few people were mean to me, but aside from that I was mostly invisible. Only teachers seemed to rather like me. :blank (I was a quiet goody-two-shoes who got decent grades.)

To this day when classmates I knew only from afar say hello to me, by name, in public, I haven't a clue how they even remember or know who I am. :um I didn't talk to most of them, didn't participate in anything extracurricular (so I wasn't even noticed by the "brainy" kids), and I didn't stand out in any way.

ETA:



Raphael200 said:


> Everyone knew me cause of my brother.


Oh! My freshman year only, the upperclassmen knew me, for exactly the same reason. My brother (who is five years older, so had left the school a year before I entered, I think) was very sociable and popular and strange girls were frequently asking me to deliver messages from them, like I knew who they were and like I was my brother's messenger. ("You're So-&-So's little sister, right?"--NO!--I'm _Rachel_! :bah ) After they graduated though, I went to being mostly invisible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nobody paid much attention to me.

After about the first week of not talking, people kinda just gave up on me and let me be.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Invisible. If I died back then, nobody would have probably bat an eyelid. There were no cheers (not even a peep) when my name was called at the graduation ceremony when I walked up on stage. Same with college. :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Outcast


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unpopular though there are a few people who try and make small talk with me but that's it. There's also this group of 9th grade girls (at least I think they're in 9th, they could be in 10th) who seem to hate me for no reason. But I don't even know their names or what grade they're in. Half the time I can't tell them apart so **** them.


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

Nobody paid much attention to me. It was like I didn't exist. I was a ghost.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Average. I have a rather positive and sociable aura that makes it easier to form relations with people if I need to.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Average. I wasn't part of the bourgeois principality, but I wasn't at the table with the mouth breathers and borderline mental kids either. I had my position as resident genius, and that was just fine with me.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

"Nobody paid me much attention"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I used to follow around a group off popular kids like a lost puppy, hoping they would include me, which they did by bullying me, a girl I really liked once asked me out and I nearly fainted I was so scared off girls....lmao seems so long ago now


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Invisible.

Which was better than middle school, to say the least. Middle school was when I was...not necessarily under the "despised" category -- they didn't hate me. They just used me as the butt of every single joke. In that way, I was liked. An easy target.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I was popular among the stoners, unpopular with everyone else. I miss having that group of friends to hang out with.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I didn't go to a regular high school so this question doesn't apply to me. I was in independent study/homeschooled, because my mental illnesses started very young right after I got out of middle school. Though, I was despised in middle school.

And dang a lot of you had it better than me.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

I was pretty well known. I sort of didnt talk and sat with the popular crowd, but it didnt mean anything. Its a private school, everyone knows everyone.


----------



## LO6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nobody paid me much attention.

It's been about 10 years since I graduated, and just in case there are any HS kids here who really care about being popular, I'm going to tell you something: IT DOES NOT MATTER. 

5 years from now you'll look back and think "why was I even worried?"


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Average I'd say. I did have a group of friends that I hung out with, but we were not part of the "in" crowd.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I was not popular, my HS class had a very modest number of students, and within that class there were essentially a handful of friend groups, typically the people you sat at lunch with. The more popular kids sat at this very long set up of tables in the corner of the cafeteria and other groups would sit at other areas. I sat with the less popular crowd on the opposite side of the cafeteria than the popular crowd.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I clicked "All of the above"


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was originally part of a popular crowd. I'd get bursts of confidence so I wasn't completely invisible to other people. I later decided to switch groups because my friends had changed too much to an averagely popular group. Popularity didn't seem to matter much towards the end.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I was lucky (and unlucky) in that I went to the biggest high school in my state, so few people payed me much mind and I preferred it that way. As a frame of reference, I'd eat my lunch in the stalls and avoid pep rallies due to an already debilitating social anxiety. I didn't want to be caught sitting alone and I didn't want to burden anyone who I talked to in classes with my presence in more spontaneous environments like the lunchroom.

I did have a few people approach me asking me if I was high in the halls, so I apparently give off an unwitting stoner vibe lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess Average - Unpopular. I had friends and went to parties and what not. But I was always considered quiet and weird. The bullies loved me though.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Not popular at all in high school. Sat by myself at lunch or sat in the library.


----------



## CinnamonYoshi (Nov 29, 2013)

No one noticed me. I was too nervous to talk to other people so I would hide in the library, bathroom, or a classroom with the excuse I needed to work on a project. Group projects were horrible and I avoided them as much as I could.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I barely existed


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The opposite of popular.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Garbage was treated with more respect than I was in high school. I was quite popular with the bullies though and considered the biggest loser in the entire school.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was as popular as a major disease.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

if there was an option for outcast and despised i would pick that but despised works


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd say that I was not popular though I had a few friends. My senior year of high school my best friend was the class secretary/popular and I sat at the popular girls table. I did not feel like I fit in, though everyone was nice to me.

In 8th grade, I got voted smartest girl in the yearbook. That's the only thing I was popular for I suppose - being a huge nerd.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

_Nobody paid me much attention_


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I went to school with a bunch of mean girls. I alternated between being in and being out. I'm not even sure what factors dictated my involvement in the in-crowd. If I wasnt popular I was in the second tier which seemed to be tragic at the time.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I put very popular because it made me feel happy.LOL


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I was average/unpopular my first year, but then I went to a new school and became a ghost.


----------

